# Suggestions for new case, for new build



## Sean8 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for one with good cable management, fan filters, side panel.  Any suggestions?  Besides the antec 1200 or the 900 since I already have the 900.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

Cooler Master HAF-932. Best case ever.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 1, 2009)

Or the Cosmos S. HUGE!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

The HAF 932 is a great choice, but if you want to save some cash, the CM 690 is awesome too, or even the CM 590, CoolerMaster is where it's at!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thermaltake Spedo Advanced Package... has the best cable management system available, 2x 230mm fans, and lots of space. I'm getting one for my new build.


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for the HAF 932.....I love mine.....sooo roomy and impressive looking.....


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

HAF932 is a good choice and if you can wait, HAF922 is a smaller version. check out Lian-li's  PC-A77.
HAF 922









Lian-Li PC-A77


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in love .... ABS


----------



## rocket733 (Apr 5, 2009)

Urlyin said:


> I'm in love .... ABS



That's an awesome case.  Also just an FYI for everyone, it's a Lian-Li which ABS has rights to distribute in the US so you can expect high quality.  Too bad the price tag is so high.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 15, 2009)

Urlyin said:


> I'm in love .... ABS



wow, for that much money i could get an 89 civic with a fart can muffler.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> wow, for that much money i could get an 89 civic with a fart can muffler.



LOL well said


----------

